# BIG - Big Un Limited



## System (30 December 2014)

Big Un Limited (BIG) was formerly known as Republic Gold Limited (RAU).

Previous discussion of this company can be found in the RAU thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7520

On 9 October 2014, Republic announced its intention to merge with Big Review TV Limited (BRTV), an unlisted public company that has developed a video production and review platform that integrates video, internet, social media and an innovative mobile phone App in order to provide a large collection of video reviews of businesses. 

http://www.bigreviewtv.com


----------



## noirua (19 January 2017)

System said:


> Big Un Limited (BIG) was formerly known as Republic Gold Limited (RAU).
> 
> Previous discussion of this company can be found in the RAU thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7520
> 
> ...




Quite some time has passed since my dilapidated Republic Gold stock became BIG UN LIMITED. Recently the shares have recovered after hitting the floor around 9 cents and now trade around 35 cents a share. 
Added more on the way down at 18c and 13c but not yet breaking even - need 42c to be all square.

The company run by a 20-year-old executive, the youngest to start an ASX quoted company in 2014. Maybe BIG will become just that as they branch out into the UK and America.


----------



## noirua (22 January 2017)

This is BIG's Investor Presentation last year. Look and decide yourself. http://www.aspecthuntley.com.au/asxdata/20160510/pdf/01739429.pdf


----------



## tech/a (27 January 2017)

+ 100% since I put it in my 2017 comp tips.


----------



## PZ99 (27 January 2017)

tech/a said:


> + 100% since I put it in my 2017 comp tips.



You're holding, yes?


----------



## tech/a (27 January 2017)

Holding all of those in my tipping comp.
Just for some interest.


----------



## noirua (27 February 2017)

Half year results out today look outstanding from a growth point of view. http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20170227/pdf/43gc5xnnqqtf3s.pdf


----------



## noirua (21 April 2017)

Moving on now and at 50c for the first time.  Up over 400% from the low point in September/October 2016.  Many came in from the cold when Republic Gold Limited made an off market takeover bid for Big Review TV Limited.
After disastrous outcomes in Bolivia and Mozambique the Republic directors made the decision to give up gold exploring before the money ran out.  Honorable directors one and all. I take my hat off to them.


----------



## noirua (24 April 2017)

BIG UN Limited have already expanded to many countries. If all goes well hold on to your hats and fasten your seat belts.


----------



## noirua (29 April 2017)

Presentation - http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20170420/pdf/43hmkh6knlszt5.pdf

Finished at 62c an all-time weekly high. Up 500% from 2016 low point.


----------



## noirua (21 May 2017)

BIG are back a bit from a 75c high at around 66c. The rise has been consistent and some may take profits on the way.  Always a chance of a takeover bid at some point as Big Un Limited go for fast worldwide expansion.


----------



## tech/a (14 July 2017)

Cant believe this stock!

Took it out in the yearly comp and sold my stake
in Real-time.
I've watched about 3 re enters over the last month and its $1.59
and Still going!

Amazing!!


----------



## noirua (19 July 2017)

Having an intra-day low point at just 9c does seem unbelievable to see BIG at $1.60. Expansion in America and the UK is a big 'get in first' for the company. May still be cheap at this level.


----------



## rb250660 (19 July 2017)

Should take off tomorrow!

Disclosure: I do not own this.


----------



## rb250660 (21 July 2017)

And off she went.


----------



## tech/a (21 July 2017)

I suggested on Charts to watch that this was coming off.
And it did.
It is now at a critical point and unless it pushes through the $1.80 mark
this could be a double top and a bull trap.
This is what I suspect.

Will see Monday


----------



## noirua (6 August 2017)

BIG Un Limited are now suffering from profit taking.  My average purchase price was 42c and it will be interesting to see where the turning point will be.  My own target, medium term, is between $7 and $8 as expansion in America and UK takes off.  May later become a target for an American big cap.


----------



## noirua (9 August 2017)

*BIG – Big Un Limited*
https://finfeed.com/technology/big/


----------



## tech/a (10 August 2017)

That's impressive spin
When market participants and spin match
Watch out!


----------



## noirua (11 August 2017)

tech/a said:


> That's impressive spin
> When market participants and spin match
> Watch out!



BIG UN Limited up 20% Thursday. One of Australia's fastest growing companies:
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20170810/pdf/43l9pdb9w250mv.pdf

The shares have risen from a low of 9c less than one year ago, to close yesterday at 163.5c.


----------



## noirua (11 August 2017)

noirua said:


> BIG UN Limited up 20% Thursday. One of Australia's fastest growing companies:
> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20170810/pdf/43l9pdb9w250mv.pdf
> 
> The shares have risen from a low of 9c less than one year ago, to close yesterday at 163.5c.




Expansion in America appears to be going well and better than the directors expected. This is key as growth here is potentially 14 times larger than Australia.


----------



## akumaslair (4 September 2017)

hello everyone,

im sorry to ask a dumb question, but ive been out of the share market due to family issues,

I used to have a lot of RAU shares, I only got alerted by chance at centrelink,

ive searched everywhere, I cannot find the info,

but were the RAU shares taken over by BIG at a 1:1 ratio?

I purhcased in about 07 -09 so a long time ago

according to centrelink I have about 50,000 rau shares but theyve valued it at 8th aug at $1.10 which doesnt seem right on many levels,


----------



## skc (4 September 2017)

akumaslair said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> im sorry to ask a dumb question, but ive been out of the share market due to family issues,
> 
> ...




Interesting story....

RAU was backdoor listed by BIG near the end of 2014. At the same time the stock went thru a 1:30 consolidation. So if you have 50,000 BIG shares then you probably had around 1.5m RAU shares in 2014.

BIG has performed very well and the share price has gone from 10c to over $1.80 as recently as July 2017. If this is an unexpected gift for you then I hope you make great use of it. 

Best of luck and don't forget tax implications.


----------



## akumaslair (4 September 2017)

skc said:


> Interesting story....
> 
> RAU was backdoor listed by BIG near the end of 2014. At the same time the stock went thru a 1:30 consolidation. So if you have 50,000 BIG shares then you probably had around 1.5m RAU shares in 2014.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much my friend

I appreciate it

I had about 100k in rau shares originally. But today when i spoke to centrelink. They insisted my portfolio was 100,000 × $1.3 and there was no mistake whatsoever as they have the latest technologies linked to asx

After calling the registrar i found out there was  a 1:20 followed by 1:30 consolidation. 

So my 100,000 odd shares means i now have 166 bigun shares.....which isnt worth much


----------



## skc (5 September 2017)

akumaslair said:


> Thank you very much my friend
> 
> I appreciate it
> 
> ...




That's a let down. Too bad centrelink was wrong. Oh well.


----------



## tech/a (18 October 2017)

Am I the only one trading this?
Been belting along.


----------



## PinguPingu (18 October 2017)

I had an alert for a close above 1.50, thought I'd get back to it and then forgot about! Gah. 

Maybe it tests 2.00 again


----------



## kid hustlr (18 October 2017)

tech/a said:


> Am I the only one trading this?
> Been belting along.




See Petes thread I'm spewing


----------



## tech/a (19 October 2017)

I expect this to pause.


----------



## noirua (30 October 2017)

tech/a said:


> I expect this to pause.
> 
> View attachment 73048




No pause at all. Now about $2.60 up 2,800% in less than 18 months.  $10,000 invested at the low point now worth $280,000.


----------



## tech/a (30 October 2017)

Hope you had the full ride.
Only got a bit of it.
Out of it currently.


----------



## kid hustlr (30 October 2017)

To be fair it did pause for 3- 4 days and in duckamn world that's a long time so he was spot on


----------



## kid hustlr (30 October 2017)

skc said:


> That's a let down. Too bad centrelink was wrong. Oh well.




Wait,

I'm confused has this poster been fleeced?

Imagine having these in your bottom drawer now


----------



## greggles (13 February 2018)

More than three months since the last post in this thread and BIG has tanked BIG-time.






$1.50 to $4.80 and then back to $1.50 again, although it is currently trading around $1.80.

The BIG (geddit?) share price collapse came last Friday when the company admitted that it had a relationship with small business lender FC Capital through its Finstro platform and that BIG's customers were paying for its services with money advanced to them by FC Capital.

That rattled market confidence and holders started dumping the stock in droves. Plenty of retail punters got burnt and I think BIG is going to be on the nose for a while now as a result.


----------



## greggles (19 March 2018)

Interesting article on Big Un: http://www.afr.com/business/inside-the-boiler-room-that-is-big-un-limited-20180301-h0wv2t

Amazing how these things slip by the regulator until it all goes pear shaped.


----------



## greggles (10 May 2018)

Things are sounding grim for Big Un Limited.


> ASX:BIG
> 8th May 2018
> 
> ASIC Determination
> ...




"At this stage, there remains uncertainty as to when these accounts can be lodged."

Why? How much time do their accountants need? I'm starting to wonder if BIG shares are ever going to re-list. I feel for anyone caught up in this mess, but instinct tells me that this is all going to end very badly.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (10 May 2018)

greggles said:


> Amazing how these things slip by the regulator until it all goes pear shaped.



Because they're reactive instead of proactive.  Proactivity requires a lot of work and time.  Reactivity is easy because you just sit back until something is brought to your attention, then you move slowly to remedy it.  You move slowly so that people get the impression it's not worth the effort to complain, thereby reducing your work load and stress load.  Most regulatory and political bodies work this way.  Whack-a-Mole.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (10 May 2018)

Too late now but there was a significant chage of behaviour in the shaded area, then a break below that.  Holding when a small cap does that is too risky because the chance of recovery is way too small.  I know it's easy to say, but for next time.


----------



## noirua (11 May 2018)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Too late now but there was a significant chage of behaviour in the shaded area, then a break below that.  Holding when a small cap does that is too risky because the chance of recovery is way too small.  I know it's easy to say, but for next time.
> 
> View attachment 87309




I held this company via Republic Gold RAU that explored in Mozambique and had a gold mine in Bolivia - sold the Bolivian gold mine for 20% of its worth under duress from riots and Government pressure. Found nothing in Mozambique and directors realised all the cash would disappear and decided to go into apps and later Big TV after an amalgamation.

At one point when BIG reached 9c about 90% of my investment, was, I thought, down the plug hole. Added more from 12c to 40c and sold out between $1.50 and $2.85. After the last sell the shares immediately took off to nearly $5.00.

One thing always puzzled me and that was that there were no placings or cash raising from share holders.  This was like a blissful night out that was free including all the booze and no one much bothered.  Somehow all news was good news or absolutely wonderful. However, this did remind me a bit about the story of Poseidon. Started offer when a director said, "I kicked a boulder and then picked it up and it was solid nickel" - the rest of the story is well known back in 1970.
The Poseidon Bubble
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poseidon_bubble

Amazingly Poseidon NL never went bust and still exists today. Western Mining bought them out for peanuts and mined all the nickel. Poseidon Nickel Limited POS still own rights over the same Windarra area nearly 50 years later.

So there is hope for BIG again and I hope ASIC and Co solve the present problems. Hopefully rumours of it being a Ponzi-cash-raising-scheme are wide of the mark - very good luck shareholders.


----------



## greggles (22 May 2018)

Big Un Limited CEO Mr Richard Evertz has today tendered his resignation, effective immediately. It wasn't one of those warm and fuzzy announcements where the departing CEO gets thanked for his contributions to the company, so I think it's fair to say the departure probably wasn't on good terms.

In an earlier announcement the company reported that Big Review TV Ltd has been placed into voluntary liquidation "to allow for the restructure of its business via a Deed of Company Arrangement ('DOCA') and preserve value for shareholders of Big Un Limited".

The big question is, will this company ever re-list? No word yet from the company on this issue.


----------



## So_Cynical (26 May 2018)

The toll-free number of Life Line (13 11 14) was shared by posters on Hot Copper.

So says the AFR article on the BIG collapse, was spruked heavily on HC....apparently.


----------



## noirua (26 May 2018)

*Big Un investors turn dark after 'life changing' losses*
*http://www.afr.com/markets/equity-m...rk-after-life-changing-losses-20180523-h10g3s*

Reality dawns on investors that BIG UN's shares are all but worthless and the financial and emotional costs are being counted. 

The administration came as a shock to staff in Sydney,  London and Los Angeles, who had been sold the dream.

 The company's incredible share price rise was on an impressive growth in cash sales near $100 million annually. These sales were in the form of financing advanced by a Sydney-based finance company, FC Capital, most of which was not backed by actual customer sales.

The writing was on the wall when they began paying commissions on a one-month delay basis.

Shareholders are left with the Big Un shell that contains two small publishing businesses with a combined worth of $5.2 million. They are left holding the can," said another shareholder. In cases like this, where there has been a breakdown in safeguards and regulation from the auditor, board, ASX and possibly ASIC, is there any recourse for shareholders from these other stakeholders who have let this occur under their watch?"


----------



## peter2 (27 May 2018)

BIG got HC all excited and emotionally involved. No doubt the hype intensified with this association. 





I hope there were a few rational and objective thinkers over there about this partnership.


----------



## greggles (28 May 2018)

I feel very sorry for those who lost money on BIG, and it's easy to look back in retrospect and say "they should have seen it coming" but from an objective point of view it was difficult if not impossible to justify the company's valuation of upwards of $800 million as it hit its peak of around $5.

When you're in a stock and it's going up rapidly and you're making money it's hard to pull the trigger and get out because of fear of missing out on more profits.

If there is a lesson to be learned I suppose it's always be objective about a company's revenue growth potential and market valuation. It's easy to get caught up in the hype, but it's not always based in reality and unfortunately for BIG holders this was one of those cases where it was all smoke and mirrors.


----------



## So_Cynical (28 May 2018)

greggles said:


> When you're in a stock and it's going up rapidly and you're making money it's hard to pull the trigger and get out because of fear of missing out on more profits.




I think that there are very few people who are good at this, as a % of the population in general, good at the whole thing, stock selection, analysis, timing, discipline, position sizing, taking losses, cashing in winners, not getting carried away, drinking the cool aid etc.

Its hard even when you have the 10000+ hours experience and the track record and your not an idiot, i think that the internet is an amazing enabler and that there are a lot of people in the market that shouldn't be, industry's created to take their money.


----------



## greggles (8 June 2018)

Today Tonight have jumped on the BIG bandwagon with this story from last night.


----------



## greggles (31 August 2018)

Administrators were appointed to Big Un Limited on 27 August and the company was removed from the ASX yesterday as a result of not having paid its annual listing fees.

BIG is officially DEAD. The only question that remains is: will there be a class action?


----------



## HelloU (31 August 2018)

only dead to asx unfortunately, not to shareholders (not me but I feel their pain in this one).

They now await the 'process' to complete so they can get the tax write off without having to add more capital into the loss for disposal costs (hopefully this fiscal given no company cash) ...... if you know the story you would know there was plenty of cash....right up until the sudden point when there was no cash.....cos all that cash in the quarterlies was 'owned' by someone else and had to be given back.....

I have included every person associated with this into my "DO NOT INVEST" database. No surprise to me that some were already on it.......


----------



## noirua (31 August 2018)

HelloU said:


> only dead to asx unfortunately, not to shareholders (not me but I feel their pain in this one).
> 
> They now await the 'process' to complete so they can get the tax write off without having to add more capital into the loss for disposal costs (hopefully this fiscal given no company cash) ...... if you know the story you would know there was plenty of cash....right up until the sudden point when there was no cash.....cos all that cash in the quarterlies was 'owned' by someone else and had to be given back.....
> 
> I have included every person associated with this into my "DO NOT INVEST" database. No surprise to me that some were already on it.......




This was a very odd setup from the word go. The official ASX name was Republic Gold Limited RAU. RAU once had a gold mine in Bolivia worth at least US$35 million but bailed out after riots and government pressure selling for US$7.5 million to Lion Gold Corporation in Singapore - eventually they only got about US$4.5 million. 

They then explored in Mozambique and BigUn Limited still owns this interest - seems to have been forgotten. RAU were to sell the interests to Auroch Gold Limited who pulled out of the deal. BigUn Limited were pursuing a legal case against Auroch Gold - not sure what happened with that. Auroch said they owed a maximium of A$533,000.

RAU joined with Big Review TV a private Company - they became Big Un Limited. I needed 42c a share to breakeven and that after averaging down - put it down as a disaster at 9c a share, a big loss.
Eventually started selling at $1.52 and made a 420% profit in the end. Should have lost that gamble on Bolivian gold. There you goes aye.


----------

